# advantages of rigid forks??



## bikeanddrum (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi guys and gals, just curious to why you guys like rigid forks etc.(the ones who ride them)?
The reason for my question is because I just ordered a Surly instigator frame/rigid fork for a geared bike and I am wanting to get another rigid for my singlespeed, just wanting to know what to expect and what are the advantages of running rigid over suspension fork etc.

on a side note, i will keep my marz 100mm fork as well, and i will also be running carbon risers and tubeless 2.3 tires etc. thanks


----------



## Maurice (Feb 9, 2004)

*Well...*

I wouldn't go as far as saying there's any advantage. Maybe that picking a clean line ends up being second nature...

Otherwise, it will make your fillings rattle, you will make a habit of cracking your fingers in public and scare children, and always look for the biggest size available when shopping for a front tire.

In other words, it's hell but once you got over it, you can ride anything/anywhere.

FWIW I rode my FS gearie for the first time in 6 months not long ago, and I felt like I was riding a dirt bike, only you have to pedal to make it go forward...

Maurice


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Simple
 Lighter
 No maintenance
 Precise steeering
 No dive coming of drops/logs/rocks
 Makes you improve your skills
 Makes you look like a "tough guy"

It will beat you up more.


----------



## SpinWheelz (May 3, 2004)

shiggy said:


> It will beat you up more.


I tend to take the glass-half-full approach to this: I think it toughens you up a fair bit. I remember when I first rode a rigid fork with no prior experience other than on squishy forks, I came home from my first couple of rides all sore and achy, wondering what the hell I was thinking riding a rigid fork. I believe that over time, I've toughened up to the rigid ride, and if anything the initially-rough ride has taught me to be a little more nimble when on the bike.


----------



## 1strongone1 (Jan 13, 2004)

*Ride*

I prefer a rigid fork to a suspension fork. I have no issues with getting beat up by the trail, loosen up and you can flow quite smooth. You can't beat a rigid SS, the front is always were you want it and it doesn't bob when your mashing on the cranks. Just 10 years ago, no one rode a suspension fork, now you are crazy if you don't ride one. I suppose now you are going to tell me that bikes come with gears as well.


----------



## ftownXC (Feb 3, 2005)

i think the best way ive ever heard it described is " it just makes you feel that much better when you pass somebody on a fully rigid SS." amen


----------



## roadiegonebad (Jan 31, 2004)

bikeanddrum said:


> Hi guys and gals, just curious to why you guys like rigid forks etc.(the ones who ride them)?


because bulC sez so


----------



## mateoway (Aug 24, 2004)

*what shiggy said*

because its better IMHO.


----------



## donkey (Jan 14, 2004)

roadiegonebad said:


> because bulC sez so


Hehehehehe....sooo true.

B


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

1strongone1 said:


> ...Just 10 years ago, no one rode a suspension fork...


Make that 16-17 years ago. the first Manitou and Rock Shox came out in late 1989.


----------



## JAK (Jan 6, 2004)

*well...*

...it is just plain FUN! No more, no less. It is a different animal.

Advantages to what??...looks, performance, weight...etc.etc.

It has advantages of each, as well as disadvantages.

I prefer to not think in a rigid way. ie. something is better than the other thing...'better' is so friggin subjective in the bike world.

Keep the mind suspended and the wheels firmly connected to one another via tubes and a nice bearing unit and will have fun. Again, your mind is like a television set...if you are not having fun, try changing the channel(attitude) rather than the entire TVset. This will add to your bag O' Trix for life....

Since you have it, Giv'er and see(feel) what you think...I think Shiggy covered the 'objective' list.


----------



## Chequama Mama (Jan 15, 2004)

*Because you'll get all the girls!*

Of course, you will be so abused by your bike that you won't be able to do anything with the girls...

The other posts have pretty much covered all of the reasons.
YO MAMA


----------



## donkey (Jan 14, 2004)

JAK said:


> ...it is just plain FUN! No more, no less. It is a different animal.
> 
> Advantages to what??...looks, performance, weight...etc.etc.
> 
> ...


As I said the other day, you have the words.

Thanks,

B


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

The most powerful advantage is a quicker journey to tendonitis, carpal tunnel, etc. Can't wait!


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

shiggy said:


> Makes you look like a "tough guy"


Just what I'm hoping!  Maybe that's why I'm so burly...

The rest hits the nail on the head. However, I may soon be giving in and getting a sus. fork. I'm not one to look a gift horse in the mouth.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

'Scuse me while I clean the cookie crumbs off the monitor!

Nice one!


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

*



Because you'll get all the girls!

Click to expand...

 *

Another reason for me _not_ to ride rigid!


----------



## HUGH (Jan 7, 2004)

They don't leak oil!!

HUGH


----------



## redfooj (Aug 3, 2004)

firstly its much lighter
secondly it looks better
oh, and it tracks better because of no bound/rebound... yeah that sured-handling thing helps , too


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

0 issues.
Excellent steering and a solid platform for brakes.

I learned on one and am excited about going back to it. It makes you a better rider.
Yes suspension makes people faster but its in a skill less and mindless trail wrecking kind of way.

The only thing rigid forks should never be... is aluminum.


----------



## xrmattaz (Jan 12, 2004)

Of course!



Padre said:


> The most powerful advantage is a quicker journey to tendonitis, carpal tunnel, etc. Can't wait!


----------



## 1FG rider (Jul 9, 2004)

Precise steering
Ultra Light
Zero maintenence
Improves your biking skills

My C-dale fork is straight bladed aluminum and it beats the crap out of me on sstttuuuutttter bumps, but I don't have any plans on going back to a squishy fork. I think it has something to do with masochistic tendencies. OOHH! Embrace the pain.


----------



## GlowBoy (Jan 3, 2004)

*Let's see ...*


Cheaper! Even the priciest rigid forks are cheaper than most decent suspension forks.
Lighter! Even the chunky Karate Monkey rigid fork is lighter than most suspension forks.
Less Maintenance! In fact, pretty much no maintenance.

Those were the primary reasons for me, but I'll also add some minor advantages that aren't deal-makers/breakers, but are still real: more precise steering, no dive, forces you to learn to "ride light" at both ends of the bike.

I've ridden rigid for 11 of the last 12 years (after the one year, I decided I didn't need it). That said, I am returning to the world of suspension forks with my new Vulture -- but only because I have neck injuries from having been rear-ended (in my car) twice in the last two years by inattentive drivers. Listen, if you need suspension, you need suspension. But there _are_ advantages to not having it.


----------



## bikeanddrum (Sep 7, 2004)

thanks for all the input guys. my fellow riders around here in north western NC. think i am nutts for wanting to ride a rigid bike, but it just seems to be the obvious choice for me right now, so if they think i am crazy let 'em. I just think it is funny that people can think a rigid mtn. bike is crazy, i tend to think it is ballsy and cool. kinda of just shows you how much fashion and trend does dictate our society huh?? lol just kiddin' seriously


----------



## Rev. Gusto (Mar 3, 2004)

*The way I see it,*

if I want a smooth ride, I'll ride on the street. What's the point of spending all that cash for suspension to smooth out the trails? There's plenty of scenery available with a road. The dead, dull, heavy and slow ride of suspension just kills the fun and enery. It's all about speed, swiftness and energy. Suspension robs that -- unless you're a downhiller. They're fun to pass on a rigid ride, like geared folk on the uphill.

Cheers.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

*Yo.........*

........don't tell Screampint it's ballsy...

--Sparty



bikeanddrum said:


> thanks for all the input guys. my fellow riders around here in north western NC. think i am nutts for wanting to ride a rigid bike, but it just seems to be the obvious choice for me right now, so if they think i am crazy let 'em. I just think it is funny that people can think a rigid mtn. bike is crazy, i tend to think it is ballsy and cool. kinda of just shows you how much fashion and trend does dictate our society huh?? lol just kiddin' seriously


----------



## bikeanddrum (Sep 7, 2004)

point well noted hahaha. i will rephrase that with the word "boss", or "tough"


----------



## sgt_hedgehog (May 18, 2004)

*duh!*

dude, it obviously makes you look like a hella boss savage! I WISH i had a savage dont-give-a-s**t-what-anyone-things SS. I think i'm in for a death by lockout, + and -- air settings, and shock pumps.


----------



## hu-man (Jan 13, 2004)

*No advantages, just a different feel to your ride*

Your experience is different, that's all. I think it's good when mother nature brings you to a halt. Forces you to slow down and think about what is going to be your next "wise" move.


----------



## WadePatton (May 10, 1999)

*Give me Squish!*

I tried the rigid fork on my SISS for a few rides.

Nope, didn't like it. If I want a beating I'll ride a Honda to the Biker bar. 

I rode rigid from 88-92 or 93. Then got a Head(no)Shok later a Judy now to Marzocchi. Still like them Zokes. I'll try rigid again in a few years. Maybe when I hit 50. 

Hard TAIL is enough for me. And yes the FS does have a MOTO feel now. Now if I could get 2.5 tires on it!


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*None...*



bikeanddrum said:


> Hi guys and gals, just curious to why you guys like rigid forks etc.(the ones who ride them)?
> The reason for my question is because I just ordered a Surly instigator frame/rigid fork for a geared bike and I am wanting to get another rigid for my singlespeed, just wanting to know what to expect and what are the advantages of running rigid over suspension fork etc.
> 
> on a side note, i will keep my marz 100mm fork as well, and i will also be running carbon risers and tubeless 2.3 tires etc. thanks


.... but that's not the point. IMO, the point is that it makes me a better rider. I need to pick lines better, watch the rocks, pay attention basically. It also makes me keep my speed in check, and wrecks my wrists, kneck and back in the process.

I would not agree with precision. I'm way more precise on my full susser. Suspension makes the bike stick like mad. My rigid SS corners like krapp when there are any bumps involved, no matter how fat (or skinny) a tire I put on there. I run a 2.3 up front now.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

pimpbot said:


> ...I would not agree with precision. I'm way more precise on my full susser. Suspension makes the bike stick like mad. My rigid SS corners like krapp when there are any bumps involved, no matter how fat (or skinny) a tire I put on there. I run a 2.3 up front now.


There is a difference between precise steering and good cornering.


----------



## CabRider (Dec 22, 2004)

good thread

am thinking of going rigid for the time being, till i spot a deal on a decent fork for SS (that is, if i wanted to)...sadly, the only rigid fork i can find round here is alloy. that'll have to do for now.

here's my build list:
azonic kz-1 frame
rigid alloy fork (no brand, but nice flat-oval tubes and good weight)
deore crankset/bb
magura hs33 rim brakes
mavic 230 32h rims, deore hubs
cane creek headset
go fast riser
azonic stem
irc mythos OR kenda nevagals (got a few sets of tires at home)
time atac pedals
hmm..what else did i leave out?

might go the 2.3 squishy tire in the front.
let you guys know how the experiment goes hehe


----------



## motoman711 (May 7, 2004)

bikeanddrum said:


> Hi guys and gals, just curious to why you guys like rigid forks etc.(the ones who ride them)?
> The reason for my question is because I just ordered a Surly instigator frame/rigid fork for a geared bike and I am wanting to get another rigid for my singlespeed, just wanting to know what to expect and what are the advantages of running rigid over suspension fork etc.
> 
> on a side note, i will keep my marz 100mm fork as well, and i will also be running carbon risers and tubeless 2.3 tires etc. thanks


 - No Brake Dive
- No geometry changes
- BB is always at the same height
- Teaches you to pick lines better

Sometimes riding isn't about getting from point A to point B faster but to get there with a huge grin on your face.

Plus - passing a brand new Specialized Epic in a race on a fully rigid single speed is priceless.


----------



## Lambone (Jan 12, 2004)

went for an 18 mile ride with my rigid Kona Unit the other day and havent been able to bend my elbow since. It was a smooth trail, but the jarring ride really made my old case of tennis elbow flare up. I'll be looking for a suspension fork now...i'm thinking Fox Terrilogic.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Lambone said:


> went for an 18 mile ride with my rigid Kona Unit the other day and havent been able to bend my elbow since. It was a smooth trail, but the jarring ride really made my old case of tennis elbow flare up. I'll be looking for a suspension fork now...i'm thinking Fox Terrilogic.


Good call. 
The Terralogic is the closest thing to ridgid going up and the still sweet going down.
It's pricey, but if you got the dough, worth it.


----------



## summitlt (Jan 30, 2004)

Ive got a rigid on my SS. To me it seems like ti has tought me to "go with the flow" better and not slam in to roots and the like as much as I used to. 

I have a suspension fork on my SS and sure, Id never go to a rigid on that, but for the SS its fun.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

I likes 'em, but it takes all kinds you know. 

The best part is that when they leak oil it only takes a few minutes to rebuild 'em (just need a good shop rag, I reccomend shimano ones but any will do in a pinch). Endos become a move that is being considered in the olympic single skating competitions, and you get the run the biggest baddest gnarliest front tire that will fit under your vbrake cable. It is cool to tell the shop dude that you need the roller pro 2.7 for a rigid single speed (a tire I highly recommend for anything just cause it is so cool and all)

The other really cool thing is that it is almost impossible to scratch a stanchion tube during a high speed get off in a field of desert rocks after clipping a rock with your pedal and surfing your bike to the inevitable collection of bumps and bruises.

The final cool thing is that it whips your hand position problems right out'a you. Rode with bent wrist before, ride with straight wrist after, locked your elbows....you get the point. Soon your arms will be as buffed as your SS big gear mashin'. spin like crazy, gams. AND of course chicks dig buffed legs and arms, especially if they are attached to a rigid SS, and let's not get started as to what men dig, and why and on top of what, 'K?


----------



## PinkyBrigade (Jan 9, 2005)

I love my rigid fork on my single speed. It helps cut down on weight, Makes you ride smoother and also its cheaper to maintain. I even race on it rigid, after a while you just get used to it. It really forces you to ride more smoothly, precisley and how to use you body as suspension.


----------



## Sideways (Feb 13, 2005)

I'd rather ride than worry about my bike.
Rigid is reliable and consistant.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Sideways said:


> I'd rather ride than worry about my bike.
> Rigid is reliable and consistant.


So is a Marz_occhi...(usually)
Funny, when I ride rigid, all I think about is how much going downhill is a pain in the hand, wrist, elbow, shoulder, neck, and head.
Not so w/ the suspension...


----------



## Farmboy (Sep 7, 2004)

*SS = Simplicity*

That's why rigid makes sense to me.


----------



## Mountainbikextremist (Jan 15, 2005)

Farmboy said:


> That's why rigid makes sense to me.


I have been a hardtailer for 2 years now. I have a riding partner that rides a ridged, and i have ridden it a couple times. Did i like it? HECK NO!!!! I have also ridden FS as well. Ridged beats the poop out of ya honestly. I feel so much more confident on suspension expecially FS and can bomb the hills. I get so annoyed hearing about saving weight. That can be so easily comensated by getting more exersize. Does a ridged climb better? I think no, atleast traction wise. FS in particular has much more traction on loose and steep up hills. I noticed this particulary compared to even my HT. Climbing is much easier on sus. Ok, when it comes to long, steep, and smooth hardpack you will save energy on a ridged. But when it comes to the rooty, rocky decents and acents, suspension all the way! I have heard people saying if you want a smooth ride, ride the road. I beg do differ. Suspension just makes the ride funner, smoother, and faster. I enjoy myself on sus much more than on ridged. Maybe you ridged riders will pass me on the long climbs, but eat my dust going down! Over and out!


----------



## motoman711 (May 7, 2004)

Mountainbikextremist said:


> I have been a hardtailer for 2 years now. I have a riding partner that rides a ridged, and i have ridden it a couple times. Did i like it? HECK NO!!!! I have also ridden FS as well. Ridged beats the poop out of ya honestly. I feel so much more confident on suspension expecially FS and can bomb the hills. I get so annoyed hearing about saving weight. That can be so easily comensated by getting more exersize. Does a ridged climb better? I think no, atleast traction wise. FS in particular has much more traction on loose and steep up hills. I noticed this particulary compared to even my HT. Climbing is much easier on sus. Ok, when it comes to long, steep, and smooth hardpack you will save energy on a ridged. But when it comes to the rooty, rocky decents and acents, suspension all the way! I have heard people saying if you want a smooth ride, ride the road. I beg do differ. Suspension just makes the ride funner, smoother, and faster. I enjoy myself on sus much more than on ridged. Maybe you ridged riders will pass me on the long climbs, but eat my dust going down! Over and out!


OK! Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## deadgoat (Jan 19, 2004)

*rigid vs suspension*

Like I said before, I'll wait for ya at the end of the ride with your rigid forks.
T


----------



## DSR (Dec 30, 2003)

75% - Out of saddle climbing.
25% - No maintenance. I hate maintenance. 

That being said, I'm thinking of getting a 29er suspension fork for my SS. That's mostly because it's gonna be my only bike and I need a little more downhill speed to keep up with my FS bro's! S


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

*Trail dependent...*

A lot of folks spout off how their type of set up is better than this or that. A major factor that is very frequently overlooked is what the local trails are like. Across all the Boards riders praise or condemn this or that fork, tire, bike... without reference to local conditions. So... on to the rigid fork discussion. There are some riders out there with the good fortune to have relatively smooth single track on which a rigid fork would have definite benenfits. Now don't get me wrong. I'm not saying that those riders do not have rocky, technical sections to traverse. Other less fortunate folks ride in such uneven terrain that riding fully rigid would be akin to running a jackhammer all day. Unless you are a true masochist, having you brain rattled for 95% of a two to three hour ride is just no fun. If there were smooth lines to pick I'd be using them, but it's just too damn rocky most of the places I ride. I ride a suspension fork because the trails I ride mandate this.

This leads me to another concept that has been irking me for some time (which I'm sure you fully rigid folks will appreciate.) I like to use "just enough bike" and run just enough suspension to get the job done while keeping it fun and challenging. What I find silly is the recent push for longer travel trail bikes. Bikes that make that nice piece of gradually descending, windy, somewhat smooth piece of single track boring. Bikes that force you to move on to "bigger, badder, and better" trails just to get a thrill. Bikes that allow little Johnny to say things like, "Wow, this new bike just let me blow straight through that rock garden. I didn't even have to pick a line." Come on! What's the point! You know you can't get something for nothing, and here's the catch... Johnny just blasted straight down the mountain in five minutes instead of meandering down that nice piece of single track that would have taken him 20 min. Guess what? He's got to climb back to the top just like everyone else. While these new SPV clad, long travel bikes do pedal well, all that travel makes your bike into unwieldy hobby horse on the steep climbs. You know, your 5" fork fully extends while your 5" rear settles... we know what that does to the bike's geometry and climbing ability. Not to worry.... that's why there are shuttles. Stop the madness!

Mike


----------



## TheSingleGuy (Mar 11, 2004)

*they make you*

appreciate suspension forks when you change back.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

A few obvious points come up again and again in the rigid vs. suspension debate, so I won't repeat any of them. But a lot of people say suspension makes for a lazy, incompetent rider. I don't think that's necessarily true. Yes, a rigid fork does make you pick a better line, and I learned on one myself, and as a result people say what a smooth riding style I have, and how I always pick clean lines. But I know a few guys who started off riding suspension, and I must say that their having been able to go very fast over nasty lines without ever having to learn how to pick the best one really forces them to tune their reflexes. So I find that guys who started off on FS or hardtails with longer forks have much better reflexes and high speed skills than almost anyone whose ridden rigid, because, let's face it, the rigid bike has a speed limit on bumpy/ technical stuff that the FS bikes don't have, regardless of how well you can pick a line.
Me? I don't think I would want to ride a fully rigid SS. But I do like the way rigid geared bikes ride.
For me, it's also a question of who you're riding with. If I ride alone, rigid is cool beause I am also riding to look around at the scenery, not just go fast- but if I'm with guys on FS bikes on really bumpy trails, I'm gonna get whooped. Period. 
I do find rigids descend slow, technical, braking intensive stuff a lot better than suspension forks, though.


----------



## Mountainbikextremist (Jan 15, 2005)

uphiller said:


> A few obvious points come up again and again in the rigid vs. suspension debate, so I won't repeat any of them. But a lot of people say suspension makes for a lazy, incompetent rider. I don't think that's necessarily true. Yes, a rigid fork does make you pick a better line, and I learned on one myself, and as a result people say what a smooth riding style I have, and how I always pick clean lines. But I know a few guys who started off riding suspension, and I must say that their having been able to go very fast over nasty lines without ever having to learn how to pick the best one really forces them to tune their reflexes. So I find that guys who started off on FS or hardtails with longer forks have much better reflexes and high speed skills than almost anyone whose ridden rigid, because, let's face it, the rigid bike has a speed limit on bumpy/ technical stuff that the FS bikes don't have, regardless of how well you can pick a line.
> Me? I don't think I would want to ride a fully rigid SS. But I do like the way rigid geared bikes ride.
> For me, it's also a question of who you're riding with. If I ride alone, rigid is cool beause I am also riding to look around at the scenery, not just go fast- but if I'm with guys on FS bikes on really bumpy trails, I'm gonna get whooped. Period.
> I do find rigids descend slow, technical, braking intensive stuff a lot better than suspension forks, though.


Good post, Im with you on that.  Peeps, also keep in mind what alot of squishy FSers are riding. Dont start insulting them, until you ride their stuff. Some how i dont see a ridged bike being hucked off 6 ft drops honestly. I am going to be getting a 6 in travel coiler this summer. Why? Because i want a bike that can hold up to abuse like that. Doing 4ft drops on an XC hardtail is scary enough as it is. I dont mean just mentally, but mechanicaly "for the bike that is." My hardtail hardly holds up to what I throw at it now. I need a bike that get me to the top and get me down with out me wondering if the bike is ok. So bottom line: If you are doing freeriding and agressive XC fast... a ridged is probably not for you. On the otherhand, if you are less abusive and ride more XC a ridged would be just fine. Also, maintenece factor as well. Obviously you will have twice as much annual maintenece on a FS as you will on a ridged. Reason being, 2 shocks vs none. Me personally...I am way to hard on bikes to be using ridged, and i like going fast too much to give up my shock! Over and out


----------



## red-haze.com (Jan 16, 2004)

*Hey Extremist!*

I had to look to see where you are at as I thought it would be interesting to ride with ya. I see you are in Rapid City SD. Too far for a ride, dang, BUT, I have ridden in Rapid City a few years ago and loved it. I was wondering how the mtb community is doing there? Is ACME bike shop still there? Those big red hills/mountains were beautiful and I could see there were many more trails than I had time to ride. I've wanted to go back there and ride my rigid Vulture as last time I had the full sus Jekyll (which was a hoot).

Anyways, 
bike ON

bob


----------



## Mountainbikextremist (Jan 15, 2005)

red-haze.com said:


> I had to look to see where you are at as I thought it would be interesting to ride with ya. I see you are in Rapid City SD. Too far for a ride, dang, BUT, I have ridden in Rapid City a few years ago and loved it. I was wondering how the mtb community is doing there? Is ACME bike shop still there? Those big red hills/mountains were beautiful and I could see there were many more trails than I had time to ride. I've wanted to go back there and ride my rigid Vulture as last time I had the full sus Jekyll (which was a hoot).
> 
> Anyways,
> bike ON
> ...


Yup, Uncle timmo is still running Acme around here, and i hope for a long time. I am actually planning on getting an 05 Kona Coiler from him this summer "note when i have money!" After all the good deals and free stuff, i feel like I should anyways. He's a good guy, and i like his buisness. In terms of the mountain bike community. We have run into some trouble up on M-Hill. The owners of the land tore out all of the illegal stunts up there. Major bummer!  Tim tried to get a wavor worked out, but as far as I know it didnt go through. I am not sure on what else is going on in terms of that. This next fall the bone collector is supposedly getting logged out another major bummer! That is one of the best technical trails i have seen so far. Other than those things, trails have been dry and in good condition. Tim is put on the first annual singlespeed championship sometime soon... dont remember the date. If you are ever in the area again, give me a ring 605-399-2909. I am always up for a ride. I am not hucking 6ft stuff yet but hope to eventually. Actually the biggest drop I have done was at Canyon Lake Park: a 4 ft flat drop onto the duck feeding plaza. Thats all the bigger i dare go with my Gary Fisher Tassajara. I am too hard on that poor thing.  I need new deraillurs, probably new chain, hopefully not a new cassette, and currently the lowers are in for new bushings. Dang it really adds up fast. I currently have a loan out with my parents for the bushings, so finances for me are really tight. I want the coiler so I can start getting a bit more daring than 4ft. I hear that once you are on a big squishy, you wonder why drops like that were even that big of a deal. Over and out.


----------

